# Powerbook G4 et probleme mise a jour



## mcsky2 (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Depuis un mois mon powerbook G4 disposant de mac os x 10.5.6 ne veut plus se mettre a jour. La barre de défilement de recherche de mise a jour reste figée a 10%.
J'ai pensé à un probleme de firewall de mon routeur mais ca n'a rien changé quand j'ai tout ouvert. Y a t'il une solution sur le G4 a appliquer. Le disque dur n'est pas plein.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2009)

bienvenue

il arrive , et plusieurs sujets l'évoquent , que la maj automatique cafouille

il faut donc d'abord redresser l'OS

en commencant par
les 2 grands classiques
-réparations des autorisation 
-chargement à la main et install de la combo update

en fait je te mets aussi toute la baterie de mesures
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

*réparation verification du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## mcsky2 (3 Mars 2009)

Merci pascalformac
Ca a marché avec Onyx.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2009)

onyx est très bien 
( ne fait que des choses prévues par Apple mais  centralisé)

toutefois bien lire l'aide avant de cocher des options que tu peux regretter
( Le developpeur poste dans le fil dédié si soucis)


----------

